# convicts



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

i have heard that if you put convicts cichlids in a tank together you will end up with baby's....I currently have 2 tiny (~1 inch) convicts in my tank who do not seem to be a pair will they still breed? It has been determined by a Convict owner/breeder in the chat room that i do indeed have 1 male and 1 female. They do share a cave but are never in it at the same time, the male seems to want to have nothing to do with the female (yet loves to pester my snail), however, the female does seem to show interest in the male.

I did not buy the fish with intention of breeding them, i just want to know whether not i should expect babies.

Water temperature is stays just below 80* as of not naturally


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

How big are they?

They're probably not mature enough to breed yet.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

about an inch long

being the only 2 in the tank, will they eventually warm up to each other?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't breed them until they get around 2"-3". You'll want to keep them in at least a 20 gallon tank, preferably all by themselves because they can get nasty towards other fish and possibly kill them.

I can't say if they'll pair up, but if you have a male and female, there's a good chance.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

a good way to tell if your female is ready is when she does plan on breeding, she will develop a gold color on her scales, which means that she is ready to spawn. hope that helps.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

no gold coloration, but she is starting to develop dark blue gills, and maybe above the eye


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i remember my male started developing a light blue coloration on his fins, and i really dont know why. i had pinks too so that really doesnt make sense =/


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

they still will not eat their small floating cichlid food...they have started tatsing it though.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a pink con. an i think its a female. she has a gold patch on her stomach an a yellow tint on her upper fins, an a light bluish tint on the bottom fins. kinda rainbow albino convict...  an there is 2 tank mates. a male firemouth an he shows aggression towards her recently. they are both 2 1/2 inches ea. are they not pairing an tryin to kill 1 off ? or is this part of them mating ? there is also a african jewel cichlid in my aqau that neither of them bother...


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

David-P said:


> they still will not eat their small floating cichlid food...they have started tatsing it though.


It took a while for my cichlids to start eating it too. i just put some in the tank and waited to see if they would eat it and if they didnt i took it out but they slowly started to taste it then just ate it whole it took abot a week


----------



## rajeshkhilari (Sep 8, 2007)

*Black Convict Cichild pregnant*

I'd bought a pair of non-breeding Zebra cichlids a month back. I think both are females. One is 1 1/2" and the other is 1". The 1" cichlid has now become very stout with rounded belly, Orange coloration of her belly. I think she will spawn any day now. Since there is no male available, how would the eggs get fertilised ? How long would the eggs stay in that condition ?


----------

